# Kirby Wii - New E3 2011 Trailer



## CarbonX13 (Jun 8, 2011)

While the title was noticeably missing from Nintendo E3 2011 conference, as well as their Developer Roundtable, videos have surfaced for yet another upcoming Kirby title for the Wii. From what appears to be the missing-in-action GameCube Kirby title, the new trailer reveals stunning gameplay details such as enormous power-ups, and 4-player co-op. Kirby Wii was revealed earlier this year by Nintendo in Japan, and included with a very low-resolution trailer.

Kotaku writes about the game as follows: An alien ship has crash landed in the realm of Pop Star, and Kirby must travel the lands gathering pieces of the broken craft to help stranded aliens get home. It's a daunting task for one little pink puffball, but he's not alone. At any time up to three other players can join in, taking on the roles of Meta Knight, King Dedede and Waddle Dee.[/p]

Kirby Wii E3 2011 Trailer:
[youtube]3WHgNh1Iedg[/youtube]​




Source


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 8, 2011)

Good to see the Wii is getting a real Kirby game (Epic Yarn was pretty good, but wasn't a "real" one in my opinion).

It's also good to see that the Wii isn't dead besides Skyward Sword.


----------



## smile72 (Jun 8, 2011)

YAY!!! I'm going to buy this! I like Kirby!


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Jun 8, 2011)

SWEET! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm definitely gonna buy this if I'm not broke.
I never played epic yarn. I'm sure I would have been disappointed if I had.


----------



## Theraima (Jun 8, 2011)

Really good news for Wii, its not dead as soon as I thought.

This looks awesome, I'll probably get this..


----------



## Wombo Combo (Jun 8, 2011)

I love these type of Kirby games hope there is not a lot of missions where you running from the darkness chasing you(from trailer), basically timed levels.


----------



## VLinh (Jun 8, 2011)

This is like New Super Mario Bros. Wii but with more kickass, powerups, awesome friends to play as, and more action (probably repeated myself)

Looks good, hope there was power combining like in 64


----------



## Intimidator88 (Jun 8, 2011)

Kirby making a comeback! Im so glad nintendo is reviving some of the old series!


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh sweet mother of the Flying Spaghetti Monster, that is truly awesome. Everything I love about Kirby, updated to a Wii blockbuster title.

Imaginary rainbow colored tears of joy have been shed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They should have saved the "epic" in Epic Yarn for this one, because that's exactly what it is - EPIC. But just titling it "Kirby" shows they are serious about the classic Kirby gameplay. This one might be even better than Donkey Kong Wii (and that is already a perfect 10 in my book).


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 8, 2011)

The end was pwnage!! Kirby ftw!! I knew there were more Wii titles coming, Nintendo just didn't have enough time to stuff everything into that 90mins talk. Eagerly waiting for Heroes Of Ruin news.

I thought KH 3DS will get some trailers or news too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@cosmicow - I agree DK is perfect, even in my book. But man is it hard


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 8, 2011)

It's a fact Epic Yarn wasn't a real Kirby game. It had different characters and such originally. Nintendo talked the devs into replacing all that with Kirby characters. Thus epic yarn is like a brother to super mario brothers 2 usa.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 8, 2011)

omg this looks so awesome! i must get it!


----------



## RNorthex (Jun 8, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> Good to see the Wii is getting a real Kirby game (Epic Yarn was pretty good, but wasn't a "real" one in my opinion).
> 
> It's also good to see that the Wii isn't dead besides Skyward Sword.



totally +1


----------



## Intimidator88 (Jun 8, 2011)

Aint they making another kirby game for the ds as well? Like kirby mass attack? Im glad for it and all but the 3ds is out get some good games out for it and kirby mass attack would have been perfect!

On topic does anyone know the story of the game?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 8, 2011)

Intimidator88 said:
			
		

> Aint they making another kirby game for the ds as well? Like kirby mass attack? Im glad for it and all but the 3ds is out get some good games out for it and kirby mass attack would have been perfect!
> 
> On topic does anyone know the story of the game?


It's right in the original post... "An alien ship has crash landed in the realm of Pop Star, and Kirby must travel the lands gathering pieces of the broken craft to help stranded aliens get home."


----------

